
DNS over SMS, send a text message to 1(833)672-1001 - rvnx
https://developers.cloudflare.com/1.1.1.1/fun-stuff/dns-over-sms/
======
ehPReth
Note to those in Canada: although calling a toll-free number is... toll-
free... sending an SMS to one may incur you an international (USA) SMS fee per
message unfortunately :/

This turned out a big thorn in my side when I, as a Canadian, wanted to make
my existing toll-free number hosted with Flowroute then Twilio my primary
contact number.

Maybe there's some magic to make the number 'Canadian' such as hosting it with
a Canadian provider, but just a heads up that not all toll-free are that when
it comes to SMS (even though in this instance you're only likely to try it a
couple times) :)

~~~
matthewgall
Creator here. I've just added (289) 276-1001 for all our Canadian friends to
save you a few cents as opposed to international rates :)

~~~
m-p-3
Awesome, thanks!

~~~
matthewgall
My pleasure :)

------
FrankSansC

      $ nslookup                                                                                                                                                                                                 
      > set type=TXT
      > dani.cloudflare.com
      Server:  8.8.8.8
      Address: 8.8.8.8#53
    
      Non-authoritative answer:
      dani.cloudflare.com text = "Dani rocks."

------
pests
This does not work with domains with hyphens. It seems to think it's part of
the record type or stripping it off.

~~~
matthewgall
Creator here. I've done some testing myself with domains with hyphens, and it
appears to be working for me. I did fix a limited edge case that may have
caused issues.

Drop me an e-mail: mgall [at] cloudflare if you can reproduce and I can look
again.

~~~
anderiv
Agreed with the parent, I tried to resolve a name in the format:

app.example-foo.com, and got a “no records found for foo.com” error.

~~~
Wheaties466
It defaults to AAAA records so you may need to type

A app.example-foo.com

it worked for me

~~~
anderiv
So in my case, I actually performed an explicit CNAME lookup. The fact that
the error message says "We couldn't find any CNAME records for foo.com" tells
me that the name parser is still not handling hyphens correctly.

~~~
matthewgall
Interesting, I'll take a look.

------
leshokunin
Not low tech enough. Hopefully they’ll consider pigeon based DNS for those
cases when you don’t have cel tower reception:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_over_Avian_Carriers](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_over_Avian_Carriers)

~~~
matthewgall
Creator here. I was actually contemplating DNS-over-Letter, but I couldn't
find a great way of handling requests that I could make reasonably safe for
people who would have to handle them.

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
[https://www.clicksend.com/post/concealed-pin-number-
letters/](https://www.clicksend.com/post/concealed-pin-number-letters/) Unless
you mean the requests were that hot off the presses it burns the mail carriers
hands ;-)

~~~
tssva
I assume by safe for those handling them his main concerns for DNS via letter
would be letter bombs and letters containing toxic substances such as anthrax
powder or ricin.

~~~
matthewgall
That and I planned to put stickers and stuff in. Asking for return envelopes
and addresses seems a little bit terrible :)

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
Oh I see, People mail in a DNS request and you return it.

> Asking for return envelopes and addresses seems a little bit terrible :)

How else you going to reply with the DNS Record? ;-)

EDIT: Also thanks for the DNS Via SMS service. I've already used it twice for
legit reasons. Who would of thought that having an out of band DNS service
would be handy.

------
HocusLocus
OpenBSD kernel support soon

~~~
heavenlyblue
RFC pending.

------
FullyFunctional
Doesn't appear to handle names with dashes

~~~
matthewgall
Creator here. I've done some testing myself with domains with hyphens, and it
appears to be working for me. I did fix a limited edge case that may have
caused issues.

Drop me an e-mail: mgall [at] cloudflare if you can reproduce and I can look
again.

~~~
FullyFunctional
I dropped two e-mails, but I don't know if you got them (got no reply).

------
adulau
We tried from three European mobile numbers (France, Luxembourg, Belgium) but
it doesn't work.

~~~
matthewgall
Creator here. This should now be resolved.

~~~
mirages
for the US number if from international, are we supposed to include the number
between parenthesis [+1(833)672-1001] when dialing ?

~~~
matthewgall
If you're texting internationally, it's 0018336721001 :)

------
westmeal
Hahaha this is really neat I don't know what I'll use it for but...

------
Naac
So theoretically tunneling over DNS ( iodine ) should work with this too
right?

~~~
FredFS456
I think iodine uses records that wouldn't fit in a single SMS. I'm not sure
whether cloudflare supports splitting records over multiple SMS's...

~~~
matthewgall
Creator here. I could probably work something out. Let me have a ponder. mgall
[at] cloudflare if you want to try it out.

